# 03' Sentra-Running rought/Bad mpg



## TrailCatZRT (Mar 6, 2011)

Hello everyone. My fiancee drives a 2003 Nissan Sentra SE-R that has 157,000 miles on it. I know that it is getting up there in mileage but it running great but there is something wrong. It has trouble starting, like it may be misfiring. You have to tap the gas pedal to get it to keep running but once it starts, it's fine. Nobody can seem to figure it out. I changed the spark plugs a few months back and oddly enough, nothing seemed to change.

The gas mileage has dropped significantly within the last few months. A mechanic told me that with the ethanol that is put in the gasoline today is causing everyone bad gas mileage. But with this much of a change, i'm not buying it. In town it doesn't seem to be too bad but still not good. On the highway it seems that it is worse. It takes almost 1/4 of a tank to go 25 miles. This isn't right. I went to Advanced Auto Parts yesterday and picked up a new set of plugs, and the guy at the counter suggested changing the oxygen censors, because he believes that is the reason for the terrible gas mileage. I'm lost for answers so if anyone could help me out or tell me what i should check then that would be great.

This car has been good to us but the mpg needs to change. It's costing more money than anything else. What are some things i can change that is easy enough to do at home besides the oil, air filter, plugs, wires, etc.

I look forward to hearing from you,

TrailCatZRT


----------

